# Descrptions by Golihov



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you relate to the descriptions by Golihov (Socionics Type Descriptions by Golihov - Wikisocion)? 

I started this thread because there doesn't seem to be much discussion about these descriptions. They go by function, and by position of the function in the model A, so for example LSI and LII have the same description for Ti, since it describes dominant Ti in general. And then LII has the same Ne description as EII, etc. 

Thoughts?

Edit: actually it does not follow the order of model A, it goes like this:

1st function: "good" (first function, Model A)
2nd function "needed" (second)
3rd function "problems" (sixth)
4th function "want" (fifth)
1st function "poor" (seventh)
2nd function "not needed" (eigth)
3rd function "solution to problems" (fourth)
4th function "don't want to" (third)

Also, the descriptions linked above are really badly translated, they are indecipherable, so I suggest using the one by one function description, which has been reworked : http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Special:Search&search=Golihov&go=Go


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

These descriptions of the first link are certainly indecipherable. Whoever translated it didn't understand the English language very well. Golihov's section is at the bottom of the second links page, which only discussions the IE in types which value it -and yes, I personally relate to them quite thoroughly.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Wisteria said:


> These descriptions of the first link are certainly indecipherable. Whoever translated it didn't understand the English language very well.


I believe it was machine translated, because I can't imagine a human "translator" doing such a poor job whatsoever.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Which author is generally considered the best?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't really relate to any description...

They seem to be mixed up at some parts and incorporate irrelevant stuff. Balzac feels the mood of people and adapts to it? wat?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I would love to have an opinion on this--but these descriptions are unreadable. Must be automatic translation.



Serpent said:


> Which author is generally considered the best?


Gulenko, Filatova, Stratiyevskaya are the most cited ones.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> I would love to have an opinion on this--but these descriptions are unreadable. Must be automatic translation.


The second link I gave gives acces to a reworked version of the translation. The descriptons in the first link are unreadable, but the ones in the second link are totally readable.


----------

